
DisplayLink: Display intermittently blanking, flickering or losing video signal - watbe
https://twitter.com/royvanrijn/status/1214162400666103808
======
ashurov
with the Displaylink KB entry:
[https://support.displaylink.com/knowledgebase/articles/73861...](https://support.displaylink.com/knowledgebase/articles/738618-display-
intermittently-blanking-flickering-or-los)

"Surprisingly, we have also seen this issue connected to gas lift office
chairs. When people stand or sit on gas lift chairs, they can generate an EMI
spike which is picked up on the video cables, causing a loss of sync. If you
have users complaining about displays randomly flickering it could actually be
connected to people sitting on gas lift chairs. Again swapping video cables,
especially for ones with magnetic ferrite ring on the cable, can eliminate
this problem. There is even a white paper about this issue."

